# Who Prints Their Own Hang Tags?



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Does anyone here print there own hang tags? Hoe do you do it?


----------



## Bob-O (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't print my own, at least I haven't yet, but a friend of mine recently turned me on to this site MOO | We love to print I understand that quite a few people use the mini cards for hang tags. You might check it out.

Good Luck.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

you can use either business cards that come in sheets of 10 on A4, print and separate. I use the ones with the smooth sides from decadry, punch a hole and hang with a gold pin and string or plastic kimble. This way you can do 10 at a time so no waste.

Or get business cards from vistaprint or similar, design on their site and order. This way you need to order more but they are cheap and look good.


Lee


----------



## 66shirts (Jun 11, 2006)

Progeny said:


> you can use either business cards that come in sheets of 10 on A4, print and separate. I use the ones with the smooth sides from decadry, punch a hole and hang with a gold pin and string or plastic kimble. This way you can do 10 at a time so no waste.
> 
> Or get business cards from vistaprint or similar, design on their site and order. This way you need to order more but they are cheap and look good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I was wondering how to do it also. The business card is a great idea.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

rags16 said:


> Does anyone here print there own hang tags? Hoe do you do it?


I did just print some out on high quality paper on a decent inkjet printer when I needed a small quantity. They look okay if you don't look too closely, but you'd probably want to keep the design fairly unambitious if doing it that way. Business cards are one of the cheaper/easier ways that will still be professional. There are places that print hangtags specifically, but I haven't really gotten around to comparing prices yet.


----------



## ONE Ltd (Sep 7, 2007)

1000 double sided biz cards for 49.99


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 16, 2007)

For marketing organic tees or recycled cotten garments, I make paper by hand from 100% post consumer materials, then I run it through the printer like a business card sheet. For continuity, use 100% cotton or hemp string to pin it on or loop over a button.


----------



## MidwesTransfers (May 26, 2007)

One of our customers tells me he gets the 3x5 post card from VistaPrint.com and uploads a custom image with three vertical tags on the card. He cuts them himself and gets three tags per post card. If you sign up on their site, you'll receive an email with coupons for 100 post cards for free. He pays to upload custom front and back image, get full color with gloss finish and of course the shipping. With that, the cost is very minimal for 300 (100 postcards cut into 3 tags) shirt tags as far as I'm concerned. They look great and then they don't look like you're putting "business cards" on your shirts.

Good luck all.


----------

